# Sarah Palin Says US Must 'Stand with North Korean Allies'



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Wasn't it your dear current leader of the free world that stated "I have campaigned in 57 states so far"?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Hunter_58346 said:


> Wasn't it your dear current leader of the free world that stated "I have campaigned in 57 states so far"?


Shhhh he is busy impressing himself and hating Palin. Hunter, can you figure out why it is there is so much hate for Palin? I think it's fear. They have an agenda that they see going down hill. They fear for abortion, free handouts for losers, and same sex marriage. Oh, the terror.
You know that thread I posted on the death threats to her daughter in the dance contest? That's the liberal hate at work again. They keep it up because they fear the things I mentioned above. I think they do see same sex marriage as more important than American security. They simply have messed up priorities. I wonder what would happen to them under communist rule? Firing squad perhaps. They weed out the nonproductive.

PW I never see you post on the hunting forms. Are you more into waterfowl, small game, or big game hunting?


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Palin is the only, let me say it again, the only politiican that is NOT PRETENTIOUS...

All others are phoney, lying, self serving ba$t**rds. It's just so flipping simple.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

zogman said:


> Palin is the only, let me say it again, the only politiican that is NOT PRETENTIOUS...
> 
> All others are phoney, lying, self serving ba$t**rds. It's just so flipping simple.


Take a look from this perspective: Her opponents are not focused on what is important. They are like children in the sandbox Johnny said north, Johnny said north. Nothing of substance. You will notice that PW isn't talking about forein policy, he isn't alking about security threats, he isn't talking about NATO, he is crying Sarah said north, Sarah said north. From my perspective when you dwell on such triffles it means there is nothing substantive to complain about. Don't expect them to be truthful and tell you what really bothers them about Palin. I'll bet every pervert in this nation is holding their breath. That's what the democrat party has become, refuge for every perversion. I don't mean just sexual either. I mean people that think you can't spank a child for disipline, but you can kill them if they are not dry yet.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Breezie Prairie............

You have children. If you need help raising them give me a call.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

What I still can't figure out is why the left has such a fear of Sarah Palin?? They continue to attack her as well as her family to the point that I think that are obsessed with her. So here is that question for you Palin haters, What is it that you are afraid of?

Do I think she should be president? No. I honestly hopes she keeps out of the next election but the Liberals want her in the race more than they know. They NEED her in the race. Without her Obama has no chance, with her, he has a fighting chance for re-election.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Prairiewind said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > Hunter_58346 said:
> ...


You have no idea how happy I am to know that. When this was the only form you showed up on, and with your liberal views (for an outdoorsman) I thought perhaps you were one of those paid spammers. I should tell others what I PMed to you. You see if BigDaddy gave me a lot of crap I would say I deserve it from him. Many of us on here have frustrated each other so I need to be more patient with them. Speaking of patience I think I am kicking the pneumonia, and I am just coming down of 50 mg of prednisone per day. Boy does that stuff make me crabby. Anyway, when a new guy started calling people hot shots and such I didn't think they had been around long enough to suffer the frustrations or have an excuse for the comments.

Anyway PW I had not seen any posts on other forms. You may want to try them. Myself I am into big game. I perhaps shoot two or three ducks a year. Maybe one or two pheasants. Archery spoiled me so now the only way I have fun with a rifle is long range shooting. I'll pass up a buck at 300 yards to shoot a doe at 1000 yards. Trophies are different things to different people. My wife just bought me a 6.5 X 284 Norma so now I have a new toy to play with.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Hunter_58346 said:


> Wasn't it your dear current leader of the free world that stated "I have campaigned in 57 states so far"?


but he only said that cuz it was on his TELEPROMTER :thumb: :lol:


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

It seems to me that we want our politicians to speak plainly and get rid of the teleprompters. Wouldn't that be refreshing? However, when our politicians do so, they are going to misspeak once in awhile, plain and simple. None of us have any idea what it is like to have cameras or microphones on us constantly, never being able to put down your guard. So, if we are going to hold our politicians accountable for absolutely everything that they say, then we need to accept those misstatements once in awhile.

Do I believe that Sarah Palin really thinks that North Korea is an ally? No.
Do I believe that Barack Obama really thinks that we have 57 states or that his "57 states" statements was a momentary slip that revealed some hidden alliance with Islam? No.

We also need to judge whether these periodic misstatements are a fair indication of a candidate's intelligence or education. Barack Obama received a Bachelors degree in political science from Columbia University, graduated with honors with a law degree from Harvard. He was president of the Harvard Law Review.

Palin received a Bachelors degree conmunication-journalism from the University of Idaho after also taking classes at Hawaii Pacific University, North Idaho College, University of Idaho, Matanuska-Susintna College, and then back to the University of Idaho. To my knowledge, she has never revealed her grade point average.

What does this mean? Well, I'll put this this way... Imagine you got a spot on Who Wants to be Millionaire and you were stumped on the $1 million question on a topic dealing with political science or law. You were down to two people for your "phone a friend" call, Obama and Palin. Who you gonna call?

Conservatives accuse liberals of being afraid of Palin or dwelling on her too much. I honestly don't. Why? I honestly don't think that she matters. If people would stop talking about her, she would be quickly forgotten. However, she keeps trying to get in front of the camera and we keep letting her.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Not bad BigDaddy, but I would like to correct some things. Many people in those college classes say Obama was never there. Like his birth cirtificates he refuses to release his school records. Any of his school records.

Also, I agree with the slip of the toungue thing. However, Obamas remarks about 57 states does bother me some since I think that's how many muslims states they recognize. Perhaps just a coincidence, but the same number????? it does give pause for concern. It isn't quite as simple as old Joe's gaffs or Palins slip. All that said I am sure I would make ten times the goofs.


----------

